# Interstellar



## markf1988 (Mar 17, 2014)

If you go and watch or have seen the amazing film that is Interstellar, keep an eye out for when they use a Chemex as a water jug!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah just saw it..great film, forgot about the chemex bit..geek porn!


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

Going to see it tomorrow at Manchester IMAX. Can't wait!


----------



## markf1988 (Mar 17, 2014)

Zakalwe said:


> Going to see it tomorrow at Manchester IMAX. Can't wait!


Will be even more stunning in IMAX! Enjoy!


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

Almost certainly the best sci-fi movie since 2001. And I don't say that lightly, given that I include the likes of Solaris, Blade Runner, Silent Running and Moon in that list. Truly, truly epic. It's a treat for the old eyeballs, but that doesn't mean that it's all flashy graphics. The story is incredible with some proper heart-pounding parts. Fantastic sound-track by Hans Zimmer too.

Absolutely the best movie that I have seen in yonks.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

On my list


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

If you are even slightly interested in sci-fi then it has to be watched. The 3 hours will fly by.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I think the Paddington film will be better


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

There speaketh a guy with both feet firmly in the ground.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The soundtrack was incredible, and the sequence toward the end is heart pounding, one of the best pieces of cinema I have seen in a very, very long time.

The ending went off the rails a bit IMHO, everything else had flirted with scientific theory to some extent, where the ending just threw in the towel and well full fantasy. Also, some of the focus was so bad it hurt, amazing for a 180million dollar film.

Great film overall tho.


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

Dylan said:


> The soundtrack was incredible, and the sequence toward the end is heart pounding, one of the best pieces of cinema I have seen in a very, very long time.
> 
> The ending went off the rails a bit IMHO, everything else had flirted with scientific theory to some extent, where the ending just threw in the towel and well full fantasy. Also, some of the focus was so bad it hurt, amazing for a 180million dollar film.
> 
> Great film overall tho.


I thought that the ending made perfect sense to be honest.

Agreed about the focus...it was shocking on places- mainly when upclose on McConnaughey. You could see the focus plane was slightly out....really very poor work by the focus puller.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Zakalwe said:


> I thought that the ending made perfect sense to be honest.
> 
> Agreed about the focus...it was shocking on places- mainly when upclose on McConnaughey. You could see the focus plane was slightly out....really very poor work by the focus puller.


It tied up the story, sure, but it was complete fantasy, and that irked me.

*Spoilers, highlight to read*

Plus there was the obvious and likely intentional paradox that Humans from the future in the '5th dimension' saved humans in the past, which never could have happened the 'first time around'. I know they explore time as a construct in this film, but it remains a paradox unless future humanity was created out of nothingness, which I'm not sure there is any scientific basis for.

*spoilers*


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

Spoiler Alert

I was trying to think that one through, and it's clearly a paradox. The Wormhole was created by "They", who are humans that survived Earth, and learned how to manipulate time and gravity. Which they could only have done if Coop had fallen into the black hole and transmitted the quantum data back to Murph. But he needed the wormhole to be present for that to happen. Without the wormhole, the first explorers could not have travelled to Gargantua.

However, it must have happened, otherwise the wormhole wouldn't have been there. Perhaps the future humans have crossed from an alternative Multiverse into our Universe. In their Universe, Earth didn't end up as inhospitable to human, which gave them the time to develop and solve the gravity equations. After all, if they had the capability to warp spacetime with that much control, then they could have created a wormhole between Multiverses by connecting the two branes together. Perhaps they are exploring parallel Multiverses and saving humans where they needed saving?

/spoiler


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

* Yea, I agree to an extent, a lot of the theories it explores could be used to justify the paradox, but for me the ending just took this overboard, it had no scientific basis. Without even considering that Cooper would have been killed by the black hole, we then watch him travel through strange nothingness before being placed in a created physical dimension that controls gravity through time. The movie even goes on to imply that gravity is the only force that is pliable in this way... It frustrates me that they bother hiring experts on science to veer so far away from anything that is realistic based on todays theories.

Not to mention all the fluffy crap about love being the one force that we dont understand and travels across space and time... eurgh *


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

Spoiler

For me, it was clear that the bulk beings rescued Coop from the event horizon. He kept looking to his feet, no doubt as he felt the tidal forces starting to tear him apart. Then he got whisked away into the Tesseract. TARS did say that They could see all of time and manipulate time, but were unable to differentiate or place things in the correct sequence. They needed Cooper to do this for them.

The other thing to consider is that "They" aren't human at all. It's only Coops specualtion to TARS that They are humans. They could simply be altruistic 5th dimension aliens (which would tie in with their inability to place occurrences in the correct place in the timeline). This would mean that the wormhole creation does not need humans, hence no paradox. They might simply be acting alturistically and helping humanity to get off their dying planet. perhaps these beings trawl the universe helping intelligence to survive wherever they find in. No difference to humans trying to conserve plant and animals on Earth.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

*I like your latter conclusion. It still jars with the creative decision to suggest it was humans from the future, having Coop (the protagonist and hero) make this assumption makes it almost definitive for the basis of the film. They were still able to know when in time to place the wormhole, and when planet earth was meeting its demise, they did not need Coop for this. Why did Coop need to drop to the event horizon before they could take them into their 5th dimension, there is enough uncertainty about gravity in the film to suggest their 5th dimension is linked to black holes and their gravity but its still just convenient. It was blindingly obvious Coop would not die and his seemingly pointless and convenient sacrifice was cheapened by this.

That after all that time he was happy to just see his dying daughter for 5 minutes seems absurd 0_o

It would have been nice to see humans departing the earth, I dont know why they didnt show that.

With films like this I seem to find audience satisfaction comes down to something you get taught about in Media Studies, and you may well have heard of even if you didn't do this. Thats "Suspension of disbelief", when this is broken down you stop accepting the authors vision, so a major plot hole or bad fact in something that is based on reality. I found this broke down for me quite heavily toward the end of the film, and I was left wishing they had come up with a better twist. It's easy to write complete fantasy (with specific reference to this film here, I am not claiming writing actual fantasy to be easy) as it can be anything, you can as easily just say "it was magic that dun it" writing an interesting complex plot that holds together under scientific scrutiny (obviously with some artistic licence) is what makes a great sci-fi for me. Intersteller had me gripped to my seat during that dramatic 'docking' sequence, then flew away with the fairies at the end.*


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Just seen this in IMAX

*some bits were good, some terrible. The 'love' bits were appalling. I felt it dragged on far too long. Nowhere near my film of the year.*


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Daren said:


> I think the Paddington film will be better


I didn't see Interstellar, but I'm just back from seeing the Paddington movie with the kids. It was really good! Great family fun, we all enjoyed it. I can't see how Interstellar could have been better!


----------

